

Show HN: GoCoWo.io - See The Startups In London's 'Genuine' CoWo Spaces - ben_hall
http://www.gocowo.io/

======
PeterThomson
Great resource. There's now so many startup spaces in London that it's time to
be a bit more discerning.

------
rajram
genuine - was meant to mean a CoWo with tech startups residing in the space
rather than creative startups - guess it could have been clearer

------
markunsworth
What's a "genuine" coworking space?

------
hughhopkins
well I like it

